# Predator stepper motor



## Bfife (Sep 14, 2019)

Predator, thank you for telling me what it was atop the carb. I have no experience with such a device. The manual only has the stepper motor mount in the schematic. Can you tell what to watch for when it’s starting to go bad. Also, who would carry this part & how big a job is to replace it? Thank you


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

If it starts to go bad (or is bad), the generator will either stall, run very slow and possibly surge or run too fast.
If your generator sounds like it's hunting or not running exactly smooth, it could be that. Just be aware that clogged jets can cause that as well as bad gasoline.

It is a stepper motor and eventually it will go bad....but that could be years.
It works by sensing voltage from the main circuit board and adjusts the position based on voltage.
When it senses low voltage, it opens to allow more air to pass through the carburetor, likewise, when it senses over voltage, it closes to throttle the engine down a bit.

Keep in mind it is completely separate from the manual choke.

Replacing it is super easy. Just remove the two screws that hold it in place.

As far as a replacement.....call this number 888-866-5797, select option 0
.
.
.


----------



## Bfife (Sep 14, 2019)

That puts my mind at ease. I just like to know how my machine works in case I have to work on it. Thank you


----------

